# Would love to know what weed this is...



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

This was growing in my reno before it was a reno... just curious what it is, because it pops up elsewhere with a bit less prevalence... It has shallow roots and can be picked easily.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Do you get white flowers with them? Check out Virginia Buttonweed. That's my guess.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

It could be Japanese stiltgrass. It looks like it's damaged. Did you spray it with anything?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

CTTurfDad said:


> Do you get white flowers with them? Check out Virginia Buttonweed. That's my guess.


Here's Virginia Buttonweed and I'm a +1, based on these pics: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/virginia-buttonweed/

Here's another possibility? Doveweed: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/doveweed/


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> It could be Japanese stiltgrass. It looks like it's damaged. Did you spray it with anything?


I did spray it with 2 apps of Speedzone, which didn't seem to make much of a dent on it. I'm in agreement - I think it's Japanese stiltgrass vs. Virginia buttonweed or doveweed.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Stiltgrass does pull out very easily. I couldt find info on buttonweeds root strength. 
Assuming it is stiltgrass, it will be going to seed right now. Try to pull out as much as you can. Also put down spring pre emergent a couple weeks earlier than normal. It will germinate before crabgrass. I got good control (but not perfect) with prodiamine.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

Yeah I live in a fairly wooded area, so it looks like it's invading from the woods. I'm going to hand pull everything on the edges of my recently renovated lawn to prevent the seeds from spreading into it.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

with it being so far spread it would usually already have white flowers if it were VA buttonweed. I think that can be ruled out.


----------

